# New 4x8' Turtle/Tortoise Table (Plans and pics)



## Hunahpu (Jan 7, 2013)

A bigger house, second box turtle, and a worn out 10 year old turtle table warranted the construction of a shiny new table. I built it about three months ago, but I wanted to be sure that I was happy with it before I posted plans and pictures. So, introducing Roadkill and Zora's new table!












The blocks of wood in the back are for removable dividers, in case I need to separate them or get more turtles at some point in the future. Fortunately, the two are living very happily with one another and I haven't needed to use the dividers at all. 

There are more pictures in the pdf with the plans. I detailed them out in case anyone else is interested in using the plans for themselves, and so that I can use it as a reference down the road. I'm also planning on planting clover into the enclosure as soon as I'm sure the seed I have isn't contaminated. (Long story.) Feedback and suggestions are most welcome! 

Turtle Table Plans


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice job.


----------



## MasterOogway (Jan 7, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## Tom (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks great.


----------



## Hunahpu (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow, nice job. No wonder they are happy.


----------



## jtrux (Jan 8, 2013)

I like it.


----------



## tortallyinsane11 (Jan 8, 2013)

I absolutely love your T-table plans! I have two outside but because I live in AZ I have a lot of trouble keeping the plants alive. My sides are more shallow, so for a burrowing area we cut a spot to slip in a Rubbermaid tub under their house. They can dig to their little hearts' content and I don't have to worry about flooding burrows in the occasional downpours(I almost lost one once in a collapsed burrow during a storm). Anyway, I hope you share you plans with a lot of folks! Good ones are hard to find!


----------



## morloch (Jan 8, 2013)

Very nice!!


----------



## cemmons12 (Jan 8, 2013)

Yep, really nice job!


----------



## gieseygirly (Jan 12, 2013)

4' x 8' is a great size. I built mine 3' x 5' and am now regretting it. So we're building an addition. Your table looks very nice. What kinds of plants do you have in there? Do they try to tip them over or eat them?


----------



## LRTortoises (Jan 12, 2013)

Looks great.


----------



## surie_the_tortoise (Jan 12, 2013)

well done


----------



## kathyth (Jan 12, 2013)

Very nice! I am a
So interested in the plants in your enclosure.
Thanks for the picture.


----------



## mainey34 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you for sharing...looks great, nice job...


----------



## Gunter (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice table.

Still havent built mine but once its spring construction time!


----------



## AesopTortoise (Jan 13, 2013)

That's cool. I just made a 4x4 and I'm using a paint tray for water too. How do you deal with fungus gnats and other pests?


----------

